# Großer HD ready oder kleiner FULL HD fernseher?



## Lg3 (9. August 2013)

*Großer HD ready oder kleiner FULL HD fernseher?*

Hallo ich suche momentan einen Neuen Fernseher um darauf Später mit der PS4 zu Spielen! Mein Max budget liegt eigentlich bei 250 euro, mehr würde ich nur ungerne ausgeben. Optimal sollte er auch eine größe zwischen 31-39 zoll haben. In dieser größe ist es natürlich SEHR schwer einen Full hd fernseher für 250€ zu finden.

Momentan tendiere ich eigentlich zu diesen HD ready fernseher für 250 euro Samsung UE32F4000 80 cm (32 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A+ (HD-Ready, 100Hz CMR, DVB-T/C, CI+) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Erst im kleinen bereich ( 24 zoll ) gibt es FULL HD fernseher in meinem budgetbereich.

Darum stellt sich mir die frage lohnt es sich einen Größeren fernseher zu hohlen der aber nur HD Ready ist ( also nur 720 p ). Oder einen kleineren der dafür FULL HD hat ( 1080p ) ?

ich tendiere eigentlich zum größeren fernseher mit schlechterer auflösung, was sagt ihr?


----------



## Infin1ty (9. August 2013)

*AW: Großer HD ready oder kleiner FULL HD fernseher?*

Bei dem Budget würde ich ehrlich gesagt einen 24" Full HD Monitor kaufen, gerade
zum zocken kannst du TVs in dem Preisbereich vergessen.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. August 2013)

*AW: Großer HD ready oder kleiner FULL HD fernseher?*

Wie weit bist du denn vom Fernseher weg?


----------



## Lg3 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Großer HD ready oder kleiner FULL HD fernseher?*

Mit einem Zollstock gemessen sind es Maximal 2 Meter. Also zwischen 190 und 200cm.


----------



## MetallSimon (11. August 2013)

*AW: Großer HD ready oder kleiner FULL HD fernseher?*

Dann kannst du dir ja mal die Tabelle hier anschauen: TV-Tipps: Der optimale Sitzabstand zum Fernseher - CHIP Online
Der hier wäre auchnoch hart an der Grenze:https://www.alternate.de/Haier/Haier+LET32C470HF,_LED-TV/html/product/1033459/?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2013)

*AW: Großer HD ready oder kleiner FULL HD fernseher?*

So wird es natürlich knapp mit 250 Taler. Um 300 Taler würde man schon eher was brauchbares mit 100Hz und Full HD finden. Was muss der Fernseher denn überhaupt alles bieten?


----------



## heldarious (11. August 2013)

Wie wärs mit dem hier? 

http://www.pixmania.de/de/de/13556998/art/lg/led-fernseher-32ln5400.html#srcid=47&CodePromo=oui

32 Zoll, Full HD und 100 Hz und 263 Euro

Besser gehts doch fast nicht 

Musst halt über Geizhals reingehen. Sonst kostet er glaub mehr.

Edit: hier der Geizhals Link

http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-32ln5400-a926465.html


----------



## Lg3 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Großer HD ready oder kleiner FULL HD fernseher?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So wird es natürlich knapp mit 250 Taler. Um 300 Taler würde man schon eher was brauchbares mit 100Hz und Full HD finden. Was muss der Fernseher denn überhaupt alles bieten?



Jap darum habe ich meine meinung geändert, wenn schon full hd dann auch richtig ^^ also bis 300€ oder ein wenig mehr wäre jetzt schon noch in Ordnung, eventuell auch bis 350€ wenn es nicht anders geht. Was er bieten muss weiß ich selber nicht so genau, hauptsächlich möchte ich halt mit der PS4 darauf spielen. 32 zoll, Full HD, 60hz+ wären schon toll


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2013)

*AW: Großer HD ready oder kleiner FULL HD fernseher?*

Vielleicht mal in der akt. Tagespresse nach einem Schnäppchen schauen und im Laden mal ein wenig bespielen


----------



## Lg3 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Großer HD ready oder kleiner FULL HD fernseher?*

Jap. war heute in Saturn hatte dort aber keinen richtigen Fernseher gefunden, danach noch aus Spaß in Real gegangen und dann diesen Fernseher hier gekauft :

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

Hat dort nur 285€ gekostet. Bildqualität scheint auch sehr gut zu sein


----------

